# Can I see your Grullo and Grulla horses?



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a little gal that I am trying to figure out her color. Most think she is grulla. Here are Jewel's pictures.


----------



## Jill (Aug 15, 2007)

I do think your mare is a grulla



:

This is my grey-grullo stallion, *Erica's Gone and DunIT*. He has only had limited showing but is AMHR National Top 10 in halter out of a HUGE class, AMHA Honor Roll in Halter and many reserves and grands.

DunIT is a grandson of both BTU and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and a great grandson of Egyptian King. I'm pretty crazy about him... And, I also own his 2007 maternal brother (a Buckeroo grandson, he's by Big City -- soooo excited!).


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow. He is really pretty!! So you say grey so he will grey completely out? Dorsal too? I love his bab picture on your page where he is clipped around his nose but not his forhead. He reminds me of a little seahorse there. tee hee. Very cute! Thanks for posting his pictures!! Come on everyone. I can't wait to see more!!


----------



## love_casper (Aug 15, 2007)

This one's a friend's mare, Fancy. The friend is a member of the forum, but is busy on vacation right now, so i'll post these....

She's a grulla and looks a lot like your mare.


----------



## ohmt (Aug 15, 2007)

Here's a picture of my 2006 grulla filly. Sorry all I have are winter woolies. She was born a creme color-looked almost palomino. This year when I shave her she was a bit darker than these winter pictures. She'll get a little bit darker still but not much.





















Sire: Black Pinto (all black with white stockings)






Dam: Blonde Dun (very very light red dun)


----------



## Jill (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes, DunIT will eventually turn completely "white". He does have mottled skin though (appy characteristics). Colorwise, he has a lot going on with grey, dun and appy. His foals will have a 50% chance of greying and DunIT may be homozygous for dun factor as both his parents are dun.

Here are some of mine that are other colors of dun



I even think DunIT's baby bro may be as well... Light dorsal but dam throws duns, so... Dun, cream dilute and silver dilute are the color "things" that I really like





*Harmony Hill’s Harvest Gold*

Palomino Dun or Light Silver Bay Dun






*Tibb’s Sundowner (HOF)*

Silver Bay Dun (can't see his dorsal here, but it's there... his dam is dun as well)






*Erica’s Big City Blue By U*

Greying Black -- possibly dun? If not knowing his dam has produced dun, I'd say it was only counter shading.






*Double A Ranch's Cinco-Sundance*


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh they are all so pretty!! Fancy does look quite a bit like my Jewel. I wish I had pictures of Jewel as a baby. Oh well, what ever color she is I love it!! Anymore grulla/grullo's?


----------



## Tami (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok, for some reason I only have photos of mine from the rear....lol. But here they are

JFF Gifted Child aka Molly






And Huffs Sierra Mist


----------



## ohmt (Aug 15, 2007)

Jill---

LOVE Dunit! He's a gorgeous boy! Are you sure he's appy though?? A LOT of greys get mottling...it's one of their characteristics. So if he doesn't have any appy in his immediate pedigree then I'd rule it out.


----------



## countrycharm (Aug 15, 2007)

Here are my two complete with dark legs, dark heads, leg baring, shoulder strips and dorsal stripes



Max (right) also carries silver so thats why his mane and tail are not black











and my other mare whos is basically full sister to the above mare just not pinto


----------



## Jill (Aug 15, 2007)

ohmt said:


> Jill---
> 
> LOVE Dunit! He's a gorgeous boy! Are you sure he's appy though?? A LOT of greys get mottling...it's one of their characteristics. So if he doesn't have any appy in his immediate pedigree then I'd rule it out.


Thanks :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin DunIT's dam is a silver-grey appaloosa daughter of Yellow Diamond Little Feather. So, he does have appy as close up as it comes



:



:



:


----------



## Miniequine (Aug 16, 2007)

This is my Grulla filly John's Little Anna. Her sire is homozygous for black and

her dam is a red dun. She's a gawky yearling right now....



)

~Sandy


----------



## Meavey (Aug 16, 2007)

Miniequine that foal looks black not grulla.



:

Grulla´s:

http://www.letsdunit.nl/petra/merries_petra_1.jpg

http://www.letsdunit.nl/sientje/merries_sientje_2.jpg

http://www.letsdunit.nl/whoopy/merries_whoopy_1.jpg

http://www.letsdunit.nl/whoopy/merries_whoopy_2.jpg

http://www.letsdunit.nl/petra/merries_petra_3.jpg

http://www.letsdunit.nl/petra/merries_petra_4.jpg

http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/9939/im...dited4rbtp2.jpg

http://img133.imageshack.us/img133/9506/img0016editedvm9.jpg


----------



## Miniequine (Aug 16, 2007)

Little Anna is a Black Dun, isn’t that the definition of Grulla?

She tested negative, no agouti. She has the yellow winter coat.

?????

~Sandy


----------



## SirenFarms (Aug 17, 2007)

my horse is a black but during the winter he turns a light brownish color and he has a dorsal stripe. but he is an appy


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 19, 2007)

Here are pics of the grullo colt I had born here last year..... The bottom pic was at a fun show in October- please pardon the 'Yak Look'. Good grief, I have lost weight since then too!!!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Aug 20, 2007)

I agree the pretty filly looks Black, not Grulla- Blacks often have that false dorsal stripe.






Mouse as a two year old- by Red Dun o/o a Grulla- Roan






Grulla foal.






Very cross Grulla mare in winter woollies- this is Mouses dam, Precious, Mouse looks just like her now and is almost as woolly but not quite as cross!!


----------



## sfmini (Aug 20, 2007)

This is SF Peppys Dun It Right aka 'Curly Bob'. Just broken to drive by Ashley Harris and destined for the show ring next year in country pleasure. He is such a good boy.


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Aug 20, 2007)

Yup Sandy! That is the definition! I love Grulla/o's! So neat!

Gage


----------



## hairicane (Aug 22, 2007)

Look at all the pretty colored horsies!!! They are all neat. But have to say Jody that Curly Bob sure is looking mighty fine there driving!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank you everyone for all of the beautiful pictures. I was looking closely at Jewel yesterday and I think I see some stripes on her legs but she is so dark it is hard to tell. I will just have to have her tested I guess. Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## Meavey (Aug 23, 2007)

There is no test for dun, so you cannot test it yet, they are working on it though.

I think HGfarms foal wil also shed out black.


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 1, 2007)

Ohh I love this Topic Grullo/a are my Favorite Colors!




:

Here's my Grullo Pinto Colt


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 1, 2007)

Awww, what a sweet little baby!! This has been a very informative thread for me. I wish there was a test though.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Sep 1, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!! Talk about some B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L Horses!!!! :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:



: Grulla is my all time FAVORITE color!!



:



: I have 2 grullas but I can't figure out how to post pics 



PaintNminis said:


> Ohh I love this Topic Grullo/a are my Favorite Colors!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now there is my DREAM horse!!!!! Toni, I LOVE Allure! He is SO gorgeous!!!



:



: :new_shocked:



Jill said:


> I do think your mare is a grulla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! :new_shocked: He is beautiful!!!



:



: I LOVE his foal color!!



:



:



ohmt said:


> Here's a picture of my 2006 grulla filly. Sorry all I have are winter woolies. She was born a creme color-looked almost palomino. This year when I shave her she was a bit darker than these winter pictures. She'll get a little bit darker still but not much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mastercece2b (Sep 2, 2007)

:



:



:


----------



## Meavey (Sep 2, 2007)

That foal is probably silver-grulla, the silver is very clear.

PaintNmini´s foal could be black or smokey, does he have a dun parent?


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 3, 2007)

PaintedMeadows said:


> Awww, what a sweet little baby!! This has been a very informative thread for me. I wish there was a test though.


Thanks



: His Conformation just keeps on getting better







> Now there is my DREAM horse!!!!! Toni, I LOVE Allure! He is SO gorgeous!!!


 Thanks I like him too







> PaintNmini´s foal could be black or smokey, does he have a dun parent?


Well his Daddy is a Dun and his Dam is a Black Pinto

Allure was also Clipped and he Does have a Dorsal Stripe on his Skin. Plus he has Leg Barring.

Wouldn't that make him a Dun?!?!?!


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes! That makes him A DUN!!! & a GORGEOUS one at that



: I am still dreaming of Dazzle & Him together



:



:



:


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 3, 2007)

High Meadow Miniatures said:


> Yes! That makes him A DUN!!! & a GORGEOUS one at that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I bet they would make some Awesome Foals huh


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh man would they!! :new_shocked: Allure X Dazzle, What great names for a matching cross!! They both mean cool things! :bgrin


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 3, 2007)

Let me guess you are Hoping for a Homozygous for Dun and Pinto Grulla Filly


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Sep 3, 2007)

lol are you a mind reader or something?! :new_shocked: That is EXACTLY what I am hoping for!!! :lol:



:



:



:


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 4, 2007)

High Meadow Miniatures said:


> lol are you a mind reader or something?! :new_shocked: That is EXACTLY what I am hoping for!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I am



: JK

Do you want a Cream Gene too? 



countrycharm said:


> Here are my two complete with dark legs, dark heads, leg baring, shoulder strips and dorsal stripes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just have to say I am in Love with the Silver Grullo he is Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes!!!! :lol: :lol:



:



: That would be my dream horse!!! Only, I think I would want a colt, I could have ALL dun pintos!! :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 4, 2007)

High Meadow Miniatures said:


> Yes!!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep a Colt would be nice



Who would you get rid of ??? Since your dad said only 3 Stallions?


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Sep 4, 2007)

Probaley Echo, But I might be able to talk him into 4, If they are really nice stallions



:



:


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 4, 2007)

High Meadow Miniatures said:


> Probaley Echo, But I might be able to talk him into 4, If they are really nice stallions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Echo was your favorite?

Maybe Your dad will let you since it would be born on the Farm???


----------

